# Big Bad John Seeds???



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Anyone ever tried these? Sounds interesting. My buddy was asking me about this and I had to admit I didn't know what to think. This is what I found at several seedbanks.
*
*Big Bad John (auto flowering) regular seeds*

* $260.00*

        "You heard of the low rider well this is the high rider" Big Bad John (auto flowering) Type Indoor/Outdoor Flowering 7 weeks Yield 400-450g/m2 This variety has been a long time coming and definitively confirms that the times they are a changing! As believe it or not this is deciduous herbaceous perennial strain! For those of you that are not that horticulturally aware this means it has the ability to re-emerge after it has died. Yes the seeds and not so commonly the plant can over winter and re-emerge come the spring, as in this little, or should we say big beauty will auto flower once it is established - if left to be it will set seeds, then these seeds will grow and then these plants will do the same thing so on and so forth ad infinitum! For those of you that have still not seen the light, this means that it can grow wild and if left unchecked will colonise the areas where it is placed! in one season it can produce 3-4 generations of offspring and as each generation matures they will do the samething! In plain English this variety can grow wild and colonise - if left will come back with a vengeance every season there after! This strain has similar genetic characteristics as the Long John Silver (auto flowering) variety however is more productive both in yield and active ingredients compared to its more mellow younger brother. Other seed banks have tried to buy the entire supply from us to stop these seeds hitting the market for fear of what this would do to the seed industry! But lol this is more important than mere money! - let these seeds go forth and prosper and re take what is rightfully theirs


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Has anyone heard of these? Any opinions?


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 17, 2009)

A perennial pot plant? would you prune it at harvest time and the ruts survive the winter to grow another plant. That would be quite a break through for outdoor growers.

MCM


----------

